# [Gelöst]Problem mit Update

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Update des Systems.

```
# eix-test-obsolete

...

Folgende installierte Pakete sind nicht in der Datenbank:

[U] dev-libs/qjson (0.7.1-r1@25.01.2013 -> 0.8.1): A library for mapping JSON data to QVariant objects

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio (0.10.35(0.10)@25.01.2013 -> 0.10.36(0.10)^t): plugin for gstreamer

[U] www-plugins/adobe-flash (11.2.202.261@26.01.2013 -> 11.2.202.270^ms): Adobe Flash Player

3 Treffer.

gentoo_VM ~ # emerge -av www-plugins/adobe-flash

 * IMPORTANT: 9 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "www-plugins/adobe-flash" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.270::gentoo (masked by: AdobeFlash-11.x license(s))

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-11.x' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-11.x'.

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.61::gentoo (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Wie behebe ich dieses Probllem?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Wed Feb 27, 2013 2:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CaptainHero

Sieht nach einem Linzenzproblem aus.

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap4

Grüße

----------

## franzf

Steht doch da:

man emerge -> MASKED PACKAGES -> LICENSE -> man make.conf -> ACCEPT_LICENSE

(license sollte aus dem Kontext klar werden)

----------

## Hanisch

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Steht doch da:
> 
> man emerge -> MASKED PACKAGES -> LICENSE -> man make.conf -> ACCEPT_LICENSE
> 
> (license sollte aus dem Kontext klar werden)

 

Tut mir leid, aber ich komme damit nicht klar.

Ich habe in /etc/portage/package.license

die Zeile auf

```
www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.x
```

geändert, aber es tut sich nichts.

Was ich in /etc/portage/make.conf unter

ACCEPT_LICENSE=" 

eintragen soll, weiß ich leider nicht.

Ich habe dort

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"
```

stehen.

Wo muß ich noch was einstellen?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Josef.95

Ändere die Zeile in der

/etc/portage/package.license

zu 

```
www-plugins/adobe-flash AdobeFlash-11.x
```

 Damit akzeptierst du die von Adobe geforderte Lizenz für das adobe-flash Paket.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ändere die Zeile in der
> 
> /etc/portage/package.license
> 
> zu 
> ...

 

Ok. - Danke, das war die Lösung.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

